# Post something deep and meaningful



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

**** the police comin straight from the underground


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a dream to reach and if I die trying, at least I tried.
- Monkey D. Luffy

Man, that guy is my life.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 24, 2015)

one time i saw this baby penguin in hawaii


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

justice said:


> one time i saw this baby penguin in hawaii



damn son


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 24, 2015)

-insert lana del lyrics on a photo of the sunset or waves or the state of california-
the 50s were such ....better times..bruh

actually the entire lyrics of allstar by smashmouth


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2015)

hands up don't shoot trololo


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 24, 2015)

oath2order said:


> hands up don't shoot trololo



not today satan, not today
-bianca del rio


----------



## Hettie (Feb 24, 2015)

[size=-2]Pull the weeds from the garden of your mind instead of surrounding it in thorns. [/size]


----------



## Javocado (Feb 24, 2015)

ball is life


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 24, 2015)

The light inside might have died, but I still work.
-vending machine


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Never judge someone before you truly get to know them. Not good at deep and meaningful stuff, but this always comes in handy to me.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 24, 2015)

love yourself :')


----------



## CR33P (Feb 24, 2015)

so deep


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

"Why you care about small things? World very simple place. World only have two things: Things you can eat and things you no can eat."
I miss you, Quina


----------



## tobi! (Feb 24, 2015)

Be the villain you were born to be. Stop waiting for someone to come along and corrupt you. Succumb to the darkness yourself.


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 24, 2015)

If you ever grow a potato farm, grow a tomato farm right next to it to confuse visitors!


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2015)

"your death is inevitable"

"your body produces about 4 cancerous cells per day. literally one slip in your immune system is enough to kill you"


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 24, 2015)

im hungry for tacos
-grandpa


----------



## Naiad (Feb 24, 2015)

remember in life
from all spanish teachers
_you don't need vosotros_

also the mitochondria is the powerhouse of the cell


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 24, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I have a dream to reach and if I die trying, at least I tried.
> - Monkey D. Luffy
> 
> Man, that guy is my life.



Half the things out of Luffy's mouth are absolutely hilarious and the other half are incredible touching. I've been moved by a lot of his speeches to his own crew - things he's said to Robin and Brook stick out in particular, though I can't recall the exact quote.

Runner up would have to be Dr. Hiluluk's bit: "When do you think people die? When they are shot through the heart by the bullet of a pistol? No. When they are ravaged by an incurable disease? No. When they drink a soup made from a poisonous mushroom!? No! It?s when... they are forgotten." Or maybe that thing Doffy said about justice as well (can't stand the guy but he had a point)

Okay, done weebin' up the joint

I have a huge collection of "reminders", little pick-me-ups that make me feel a little better when the day's gone south or whatever. I don't wanna spam the thread so I'll just pick one of my favorites, from a Captain Awkward post:

"You can do stuff that everyone thinks is weird. AND IT IS ALL OKAY. The world won?t end. You will still be a good person. And the likelihood is that most of the things you do WON?T be wrong, and WON?T piss people off, and WON?T be up-****ery, and WON?T be weird, but if it is? The hell with it; fix it, if necessary, and move on."


----------



## Brad (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Temari (Feb 24, 2015)

"You still have a lot more rice to eat before you fully understand"
-my grandpa


----------



## Prabha (Feb 24, 2015)

Brad said:


>



10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

'From this distant vantage point, the Earth might not seem of any particular interest. But for us, it's different. Consider again that dot. That's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there ? on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam.' -- Carl Sagan



Spoiler: sorry huge picture


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 25, 2015)

"and on the first day, God opened his arms and in an array of golden light said 'LET THERE BE ANIME'"
no jk im an atheist


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes I do and I do have an idea what I am arguing about. I am 12.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Yes I do and I do have an idea what I am arguing about. I am 12.



even more deeper.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 25, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> not today satan, not today
> -bianca del rio



so proud of you right now


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 25, 2015)

I think something that really sticks with me and helps me get through my day is knowing that I am my own worst critic. Nobody looks so carefully into my actions as much as I do, and nobody probably even notices the silly things I do at times. And even if they do, they will think nothing of it. It's helped me to go ahead and do things I never thought I'd be able to do.  

Another thing that helps me is knowing that there is no point in prolonging negativity. Even if you are raging and fuming with someone after they treated you badly or you had an argument with them, there is no point in continuing with that negativity. It's done and dusted. Arguing more will not fix any problems, because all it can do is destroy things. Fire + fire = more fire, after all. ^^ So I try to remember this now when I argue with people or get really angry or annoyed over something. It's much better to always be positive and always just go ahead and do the good thing than to wind yourself up more and make things even worse.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 25, 2015)

Her feet grazed the water as she sat on the dock

With Daisies woven into her hair

All that she wished was to throw herself in

The ocean in despair.

- C.K.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 25, 2015)

Have a quote from one of my favorite games:

_"There are a million ways we could've died today. And a million ways we could die before tomorrow. But we fight for every second we get to spend with each other. Whether its two minutes... or two days... we don't give that up. I don't want to give that up. My vote? Let's just wait it out. You know, we can be all poetic and just lose our minds together."_


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 25, 2015)

I am what I am.  You are what we are.  Though these paths beneath our feet are separate, we are one.  When I die, I will become one with the great universe, and so shall you; together, we will be one with all who have lived and died before us.  And so I say: we do not know one another, and we walk different roads, but we are one.  And because we are one, know that what rings in my soul is love; when you and I are one, you shall know that with all of my being, I loved you, and with all of my soul I shall love the universe.


----------



## boujee (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't fear commitment, I fear wasting my time


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 25, 2015)

“In fact, we philosophers and ‘free spirits’ feel ourselves irradiated as by a new dawn by the report that the ‘old God is dead'; our hearts overflow with gratitude, astonishment, presentiment and expectation. At last the horizon seems open once more, granting even that it is not bright; our ships can at last put out to sea in face of every danger; every hazard is again permitted to the discerner; the sea, our sea, again lies open before us; perhaps never before did such an ‘open sea’ exist.”


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> not today satan, not today
> -bianca del rio



It is deep tho


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't ever feel bad for making a decision about your own life that upset other people. You are not responsible for their happiness. You're responsible for your own happiness. Anyone who wants you to live in a misery for their happiness should not be in your life to begin with.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 25, 2015)

> I am everywhere and nowhere at the same time.
> -quote not by me​



dont judge me


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 25, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Have a quote from one of my favorite games:
> 
> _"There are a million ways we could've died today. And a million ways we could die before tomorrow. But we fight for every second we get to spend with each other. Whether its two minutes... or two days... we don't give that up. I don't want to give that up. My vote? Let's just wait it out. You know, we can be all poetic and just lose our minds together."_



The Last Of Us? Man, that scene killed me.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 25, 2015)

My love for Nic Cage is deep and meaningful.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 25, 2015)

"We are accidents waiting, waiting to happen"


----------



## Joy (Feb 25, 2015)

"Put the lime in the coconut"
" I am your wife- I'm the greatest good you're ever gunna get!"
" To be or not to be, that is the question"
" SECRET TUNNELL!!!!"
" It's an occupational hazard"
" EA Sports, it's in the game"
"I'll rather not talk about it"
"I'm not scrawny, I'm svelte!"


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 25, 2015)

"In this short life, there's no time to waste on giving up."


----------



## Sugilite (Feb 25, 2015)

"Worrying isn't going to change anything. It steals your happiness and makes problems that's not even there a wise women once said ain't nobody got time for that"


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 25, 2015)

If you put water in a cup, it becomes the cup.
If you put water in a bottle, it becomes the bottle.
Be water my friend.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 25, 2015)

Joy said:


> "Put the lime in the coconut"
> " I am your wife- I'm the greatest good you're ever gunna get!"
> " To be or not to be, that is the question"
> " SECRET TUNNELL!!!!"
> ...



"I am your wife- I'm the greatest good you're ever gonna get!"

_God bless._


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> "We are accidents waiting, waiting to happen"



Because we separate like ripples on a blank shore.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't be a drag, just a be a queen.


----------



## Greninja (Feb 25, 2015)

Harmony is peace 
Peace is unity
Unity is harmony

-Saharah


----------



## Eldin (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## infinikitten (Feb 25, 2015)

I know the cool thing to do is post jokes in here but here's some feel-good stuff for anyone who might need it:

"You know that if you'd only believe in yourself more, things would be much easier for you. Yet you still doubt your instincts more than you should, instead of trusting them every time."

"You will always be too much of something for someone: too big, too loud, too soft, too edgy. But if you round out your edges … you lose your own edge – don’t sacrifice parts of yourself for them. You are your own person. You only have to be good enough for yourself."

aaaand a couple things I've seen and/or sent on spaceemail (there are some gems if you can wade through the memes really)

Somebody sent me this, for example: "find something to laugh about every day. be happy. please? i don't know what i'm doing wrong but i want you to be happy and that's all i'll strive for, love." and then I got this from someone else: "you are a bright, beautiful, flower, even if you aren't blooming right now, you will soon sometime in your life and it may be soon. you don't need another person to help you bloom, you are your own." --People complain that these are saccharine stupid things to say but they cheer me up okay sooo. Hopefully they do the same for somebody poking through this thread.

also: "Don't cross the universe for someone who won't get out of bed for you."


----------



## Greninja (Feb 25, 2015)

I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant it is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are
-Mewtwo


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 25, 2015)

"Go on, get out! Last words are for fools who haven't said enough!"-Karl Marx


----------



## Shadow Star (Feb 26, 2015)

So on a joking note, I'm disappointed no one has put this on here yet:
"And remember that bad times.... are times that are bad."

But getting back on track, here's a couple of my favourites:
"I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant.... it is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are."
"If you can't be a good pencil to write one's happiness, then be a good erase to erase one's sadness."


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 27, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Because we separate like ripples on a blank shore.



<3


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Half the things out of Luffy's mouth are absolutely hilarious and the other half are incredible touching. I've been moved by a lot of his speeches to his own crew - things he's said to Robin and Brook stick out in particular, though I can't recall the exact quote.
> 
> Runner up would have to be Dr. Hiluluk's bit: "When do you think people die? When they are shot through the heart by the bullet of a pistol? No. When they are ravaged by an incurable disease? No. When they drink a soup made from a poisonous mushroom!? No! It?s when... they are forgotten." Or maybe that thing Doffy said about justice as well (can't stand the guy but he had a point)
> 
> ...




Ahh reading your reply made me really happy! :'>
You're so right, Luffy is such an amazing guy, I can't put it into words.
He said this little sentence right in the very first episode and his words emerged feelings in me, which I can't explain. 
Oda probably didn't consider this (or...did he? '-') when he wrote this on his manuscript, but I think there are fans who try to live like that after watching Luffy, so he kind of put them into danger.
I myself also made up my mind to live after Luffy's words, or at least I give my best to do so.
 I can't give up on my dream or have doubts about it anymore, because it would feel like betraying Luffy which I couldn't stand. He kinda changed the meaning behind my life. My "dream" until some time ago was simply to visit Japan, without any real goals. What would I do there? Sightseeing? Meeting their culture? That's all? It somehow had no meaning. But seeing Luffy living his life, I became so much aware of freedom, own choices, worth of life and a place to belong to. Ever since realizing so many things, I made up my mind to go to Japan to feel free, go and do what I want, far away from the place where I lived before, and to find myself a place which I can proudly call my home. My current "home", where my family is, doesn't feel like home. I don't like to return here. I can't really name some reasons, it's just my feeling.
Pff call me crazy and stupid. I guess this is really something only an otaku can think of.

Another important quote:
"We definitely have to live life without regrets." - Portgas D. Ace
I also try to consider this all the time.

About Hiluluk's words, I said something like this to my rival-friend when her father died. I was afraid she would laugh at me, especially because I mentioned that this is a thought spread throughout One Piece, an anime, but she really considered what I said.
About Doffy's words... at the beginning, I thought that he was right. He says that people at the top determine what's wrong and right + that the winners will be justice, but I've come to think that everyone has his own kind of justice, may it be "wrong or right" (in One Piece: pirates or marines). The one at the top can't decide for someone what he should think, maybe he can oppress it through violence, but their honest thoughts and believes will remain pure. Well.. that's just what I came to think when I was taking a walk 

Sorry for spaming a novel about One Piece, but it really has so many deep and meaningful passages.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe, just maybe, there is no purpose in life. But if you linger a while longer in this world, you might discover something of value in it, like how you discovered that flower. Or, how I discovered you one fateful night.
- Orochimaru

We all change? when you think about it. We?re all different people all through our lives. And that?s OK, that?s good, you?ve got to keep moving, so long as you remember all the people that you used to be.
- The Eleventh Doctor


----------



## Beardo (Feb 27, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> We all change… when you think about it. We’re all different people all through our lives. And that’s OK, that’s good, you’ve got to keep moving, so long as you remember all the people that you used to be.
> - The Eleventh Doctor



Omg

I'm about to cry...
Uguguhguuhguhg I need to go watch Doctor Who when I get home


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

_Are you a boy or are you a girl?_
_~Professor Oak_


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

har har har

another feelgood post for anyone who might need it, courtesy of random people on spaceemail once again~:


"you wanna know what's beautiful? Love, sure. The guts of a vole ripped apart by an owl to sustain it's own life, and possibly the life of it's own offspring. The death of the vole's offspring. The freedom the last leaf will have when it falls from the last tree shedding for winter. The life the first bud will have in spring. The amount of craftsmanship that goes into all of the technology around. if you can find time to appreciate everything in a more beautiful way, it will become easier to see a brighter side of each dark pit you fall in. I wish you well, friend. find your way and know i'm here if you get lost."

and one last thing:

"from a person who loves you-
keep doing you, lil buddy"

messages like those always, always, ALWAYS make me smile. ♥


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 27, 2015)

A quote from my favorite movie, Howl's Moving Castle:

"A heart's a heavy burden."


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> A quote from my favorite movie, Howl's Moving Castle:
> 
> "A heart's a heavy burden."



Bless. Love the movie, love the quote.

(y'all are spared from my pseudo-inspirational nonsense this time)


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 28, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Bless. Love the movie, love the quote.
> 
> (y'all are spared from my pseudo-inspirational nonsense this time)



Isn't it such a good film? I really truly love it. ALthough, I only recently began to understand it's plot lol. I also read the book it's based off of and that helped a bit, although the book is quite a bit different. Before I just really loved it for it's visuals, since it's one of the most beautifully drawn Studio Ghibli films in my opinion, scenery wise; and of course the Howl/Sophie love story is absolutely adorable.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 28, 2015)

Hate the game, Don't hate the player.
#realtalk


----------



## tokkio (Feb 28, 2015)

"_There's no shame in falling down. True shame is to not stand up again._" -Midorima Shintarou 
(this was when he fell down in a basketball match but damnnn that's some inspirational **** right there lmao)

which reminds me of my favorite villager Genji's quote: "_Fall down seven times, get up eight._"


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

BbyDeeEMILY said:


> Hate the game, Don't hate the player.
> #realtalk


And then Smash Bros 4 happened 8)


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

Y'all were not spared for very long. I have returned with more feelgood spam.

"the world is heavy 
but your bones
(just a cubic inch)
can hold 19,000 lbs
ounce for ounce
 they are stronger than steel
atom for atom 
you are more precious than diamond
and stars have died
 so that you may live
you need to remember these things 
when you say that you are weak
 and worthless"

and one more for the road~

"look up at the stars and how vast they are. how small you are. how insignificant you may be. but look at the ants and how big you are. how easily you may influence their habitats and the ecosystems. look around and the people you love. the people you hate. the people you feel weird around because they smell strange or partake in childish activities. the people you talk to and only go to them because you know they wont look at you in the way some people may when you talk about things that have been bugging you. how that person keeps your secrets in the air around him/her/them and hope that you feel better. because you are a large part in their lives. and a small part of the universe. please feel happy today"

♥ chin up everybody


----------



## Hipster (Feb 28, 2015)

Cheesecake and lemon bread.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

Somebody earlier mentioned a quote from One Piece (I think it was infinikitten) that I really like, so I'mma post it here:

?Pirates are evil? The Marines are righteous? These terms have always changed throughout the course of history! Kids who have never seen peace and kids who have never seen war have different values! Those who stand at the top determine what's wrong and what's right! This very place is neutral ground! Justice will prevail, you say? But of course it will! Whoever wins this war becomes justice!?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

_Your waifu isn't real_
_-Everyone who's sane._


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> _Your waifu isn't real_
> _-Everyone who's sane._



Amen


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Somebody earlier mentioned a quote from One Piece (I think it was infinikitten) that I really like, so I'mma post it here:
> 
> ?Pirates are evil? The Marines are righteous? These terms have always changed throughout the course of history! Kids who have never seen peace and kids who have never seen war have different values! Those who stand at the top determine what's wrong and what's right! This very place is neutral ground! Justice will prevail, you say? But of course it will! Whoever wins this war becomes justice!?



BLESS. I absolutely love this bit.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

more One Piece spam!!

"A man's dream will never die" - Kurohige


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2015)

"Because there's nothing more beautiful than the way the ocean refuses to stop kissing the shoreline, no matter how many times it's sent away." - Sarah Kay


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Amen


my own statement is hurting me now.

My waifu doesn't even exist, it's _killing_ me!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

This thread is wonderful. You guys are doing me in with all the One Piece quotes. ;~;

I was just about to post Robin's "I want to live" bit but I remembered a different thing that someone posted for me on a night I was feeling absolutely terrible on another forum. I tracked it down to a mostly defunct blog and promptly lost the URL again, so, paraphrased:

"You may be in a stadium full of people shouting for you to die. But if you listen, among those voices, there are still some people begging for you to live."

I dunno, it was what I needed right in that moment.


----------



## Yuni (Mar 1, 2015)

Easy come, easy go.  

Be it relationships, love, money, happiness or satisfaction... these only exist in the moment. Nothing is truly permanent.


----------



## Horus (Mar 1, 2015)

Born too late to explore the Earth.
Born too early to explore the Galaxy.
Born just in time to browse dank memes.


----------



## June (Mar 1, 2015)

"The city gets you used to crowds, used to people relating to one another in a certain way, like strong and weak interactions between elementary particles. The strong interactions only come into play when the particles are extremely close, less than the distance of a single atomic nucleus. 

At the same time, paradoxically, cities can be dreadfully isolating places. The Italian poet Leopardi wrote in a letter to his sister, Paulina, about Rome, that its spaces didn’t enclose people, they fell between people and kept them apart." - Samuel R. Delany, Paris Review - The Art of Fiction No. 210


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

(I'm back. UH OH.)

"i know people are afraid of space but how can you be afraid of an expanse teeming with life and light and beauty.
we are but one speck in a vast ocean of stars but in that we are unique and special and we will have our place in history as something beautiful and bright and so utterly, unquestionably human because that's what we all are. 
fallible and imperfect but we keep on trying and never truly give up. a neverending flux.
all we have to do is rattle our lungs and exhale dust and inhale stars. because we are the universe and the universe is us."

I like this next one because sometimes we forget to appreciate our own ingenuity and blah blah blah you know where I'm going with this, I don't need to get any more pretentious than I already have here do I? 

"you just don't understand. you should know by now i can't see the beauty in clouds and sunsets. 
it's no joke when i say i prefer the smokestacks to stars. i see these stars every night and i don't feel anything.
isn't what mankind can do in a matter of hours so much more beautiful than something that took no effort to happen?
clouds have been here since the beginning. i wrote this message with my hands just now."

and lovely life advice I guess:

"if you are hungry right now, eat. if you are tired, sleep. if you are bored, play guitar or write crappy poetry or write on the walls or
yourself. if you need something, don't deny yourself of it. and if you don't need it and only want it... let yourself have it anyway, because life is too short to not climb on the roof, or go swimming with your clothes on. look after yourself."

♥


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 3, 2015)

The cat came back (you know they thought he was a goner~ but the cat came back, [she] just couldn't stay away, no no, no no~)

that reference is going to be lost on everyone but I couldn't help myself
alright, quote time up in here:

"Look at it this way: we are all individual points of light in an ever-expanding universe. We huddle and hover into our own clusters and constellations, and all of us are made of the very same matter that created every planet, every comet, every star. We are tiny... and in the big picture, however you define it, we might be completely inconsequential. But the small version - that is, the picture that's just as tiny as we ourselves happen to be - revolves around us, not the other way around. You needn't concern yourself with whatever's happening fifteen galaxies over when your own is big and busy enough, more than enough. You are a glimmer in someone else's sky, yes, but you are burning hot and bright, right here, right now. You can feel it, even if you cannot see it. We, each of us, are all forces of nature, forces to be reckoned with. That includes you. Especially you. What does it matter what's going on out there, in places we can't even conceive of? The pores on your cheeks don't pay any mind to the soles of your feet, do they? Of course not. It doesn't matter if you're small. Small does not mean insignificant. You are a network within a network. Really, you are everything. It makes sense for you to be here. You belong."


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2015)

"Turns out you can polish a turd, but all you get is a really shiny turd."
It sounds stupid, but it's pretty neat.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## CR33P (Mar 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


>



reported for racism


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

CR33P said:


> reported for racism



Huh..? Racism? I'm speechless. 
Did I offend anyone? '-'
If so, that definitely wasn't intended!


----------



## CR33P (Mar 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Huh..? Racism? I'm speechless.
> Did I offend anyone? '-'
> If so, that definitely wasn't intended!



sorry i'm crazy


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 3, 2015)

Some people are so poor that all they have is money. 

I guess that means their richness got them away from life


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

"You're born naked, everything else is just drag."


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


>



Beautiful ♥

There's a whole series of these images out there, the Strawhats with quotes on them. Great color theory. Can't remember who the artist is, but I think they did both pre- and post-timeskip designs; I love them ;_;

And now, to stay on topic:

"The future is scary. That's okay. You can be scared of that. Just remember not to be scared of life. No matter what happens there is still fresh air and green trees. There are people who love others and care about you in particular, just as I am sure you care about particular people. The future is scary but life is beautiful. Remember, space friend, you wouldn't exist if the universe didn't need you."

+ another in case I posted that one already and somehow forgot

"hot showers will teach you a lot about how long it takes to wash someone off your skin. you will understand what it feels like to claw against your own flesh and feel it clawing back. no matter how hard you scrub, your bones will feel heavy with an emptiness you can not get rid of. do not crack your veins in an attempt to bleed it out because the only thing you will bleed out is more of yourself. teach your body to grow beautiful things. learn about the beauty of your flesh when it is not bruised or scarred, and when it is."


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

"Just go forward in all your beliefs and prove to me that I am not mistaken in mine." - First Doctor


----------



## Javocado (Mar 5, 2015)

You know my swag, not my story.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> "You're born naked, everything else is just drag."



If you can't love yourself, how the hell you gonna love somebody else?

NOW LET THE MUSIC PLAY


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 5, 2015)

“The pleasure of despair. But then, it is in despair that we find the most acute pleasure, especially when we are aware of the hopelessness of the situation...
...everything is a mess in which it is impossible to tell what's what, but that despite this impossibility and deception it still hurts you, and the less you can understand, the more it hurts.”


----------



## boujee (Mar 5, 2015)

Put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up
-Goku


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2015)

hands up don't shoot

"Sashay away"


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 6, 2015)

"It may also be objected that my opening remark about the appealing character of Pyrrhonism is wrong or surprising, given that it is not possible for anyone to think that the stance I have presented is attractive and worth adopting. For instance, not only does the Skeptic not promise that the suspensive attitude will certainly make possible the attainment of ataraxia, but he does not even regard this as an aim that is intrinsic to his philosophy. To this objection, I would first reply that the appeal of Skepticism seems to lie in the sort of radical changes that this philosophy may entail in a person’s life. For, if adopted, the cautious Pyrrhonean attitude will prevent one from making rash judgments about any topic that one has not examined or found final answers to, which in turn will prevent one from acting hastily. Another profound change consists in the fact that, even if at some point the Skeptic broke some of the most important moral rules of the society to which he belongs, he would perhaps experience some kind of discomfort, but he would not believe that he has done something objectively wrong. This would free him from the shame and remorse that those who believe that such an action is morally incorrect would experience in the same situation. In sum, the Pyrrhonean philosophy would produce, if adopted, profound changes in a person’s thoughts, feelings, and actions; changes that at first glance seem to be beneficial. But secondly, I think that whether or not Pyrrhonism is an appealing philosophy cannot in the end be determined a priori. For it depends on whether one values such attitudes as caution, open-mindedness, and intellectual modesty; or, if one does, on whether these attitudes are preferred to, for example, the sense of assurance that one may experience when espousing philosophic systems or religious beliefs. This is why my opening comment was just that Pyrrhonism may still be found attractive and worth adopting."


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

Ebola was just a political tool


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't watch Naruto anymore, but this quote always accompanied me:


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

"Hands Up Don't Shoot" - bless. Good on you for posting that.

Another thing I found on spaceemail:

we name stars after ourselves out of a selfish desire to leave traces of us everywhere.
notice, the stars dont ask for our names. 
they know our fingertips would burn up before we even got close enough to tell.
the star youre looking at is probably gone.
instead of naming dead things,
think about the people around you with their own names begging to be called.
you cant do anything about the loneliness in space. but the space between you and her, or him-
something can be done.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

This is Finn the Human | (• ◡•)|
This is Finn the Human after looking at Rule 34 | ༼ʘ ل͜ ʘ༽|


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 6, 2015)

Think of what you would do in the world if money was no object.
Then do it.


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

This world has too much negativity, people should be trying to do at least one kind thing a day. 
My feelings are that if you're feeling good, or having a happy day, then why not share it? You may make someone's day better! That being said, if you're feeling really bad and are having one of those hate the world days, then take a breather and focus on yourself. You deserve it.


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Mar 6, 2015)

Once upon a time, the world loved each other. Everyone played together and laughed together, and now the world has computers and phones. -Anonymous


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> Once upon a time, the world loved each other. Everyone played together and laughed together, and now the world has computers and phones. -Anonymous



This quote is the stupidest thing I have ever read.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

meenz said:


> This world has too much negativity, people should be trying to do at least one kind thing a day.
> My feelings are that if you're feeling good, or having a happy day, then why not share it? You may make someone's day better! That being said, if you're feeling really bad and are having one of those hate the world days, then take a breather and focus on yourself. You deserve it.



I try to keep this kind of thing in mind. The thing is you have to be careful not to overexert yourself trying to ensure that everyone around you is happy, and make sure you take your own happiness into account too. You matter as much as anyone else does (and don't any of you get all edgy-nihilistic-mallgoth on me and tell me none of us matter lmfao). ♥ I love the spirit of this, thanks for posting it. Served as a nice reminder for me.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Mar 6, 2015)

"If you do not grasp the importance of loved ones until after they after they are gone, that is simply too late." -Melia, Xenoblade Chronicles

"I'll never forget you. I'll be here by you, always. A part of the Earth you tread" -Chip, Sonic Unleashed


----------



## MayorDarryn (Mar 7, 2015)

42.




Spoiler: but seriously, here's a poem I really like:



For years this soul has scarred itself raw
For internal wisdom and a mind in a war,
Personal triumph to personal loss,
The selling of morals for the price of their cost.

These arts of mine wrecked from personal flames
There's nothing to lose, Nothing to gain.
For these stories of mine fall on deaf ears,
Personal trauma, hopes and the fears.

A baring of soul is not needed these days
For there's more to this world than personal pain.
So burn it away and cast it aside,
For we all live short on limited time.

Cleanse yourself clean before a mental decease
The weight of our baggage makes us crawl on our knees.
So leave this behind before it burdens the soul,
Nothing is necessary, that's all one need know.

Feel the removal of desire and shame
It's the key to rebirth in a world slightly sane
We are what we are and our being must breathe,
So i leave this behind to start something clean.

                             by Jonathan Ian Mathers


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 7, 2015)

Try your best not to be negative. I realize it's impossible to go a life being completely optimistic and happy, but keep your insulting, rude comments, etc. to yourself. Some people are lot more sensitive to what you say than others, and it only takes a few words to really bring someone down.


----------



## Yellowgi707 (Mar 7, 2015)

My butt hirts


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 7, 2015)

Back to your regularly scheduled programming...


“Listen to me, your body is not a temple. Temples can be destroyed and desecrated. Your body is a forest—thick canopies of maple trees and sweet scented wildflowers sprouting in the under wood. You will grow back, over and over, no matter how badly you are devastated.”

"sadness is greedy and it will eat you whole and spit you back out and your body will feel a lot like a decaying corpse. no one else can taste death in your mouth but yourself. no one else notices how your chest tightens and your breath cuts off. do not expect them to carry you off your feet when you are shaking too much to walk straight. be your own hero and crawl if you have to. do not let it digest you."

“There are a few things in life so beautiful they hurt: swimming in the ocean while it rains, reading alone in empty libraries, the sea of stars that appear when you’re miles away from the neon lights of the city, bars after 2am, walking in the wilderness, all the phases of the moon, the things we do not know about the universe, and you.” ♥♥♥


----------



## loreiid (Mar 7, 2015)

I saw the best minds of my generation destroyed by madness, starving hysterical naked


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 8, 2015)

C&Ping a tumblr post I keep pinned up by my ~work station~ to keep me from being too discouraged in my creative endeavors--

"i want to give everyone self-conscious about their writing or art or anything made by them a encouraging hug and say 'do it, keep writing those characters, and finish that lineart or sketch' and ‘who cares if someone doesn’t like it’ or ‘don’t compare it to that thing that has over 100K views’ because like; you made something that didn’t exist before. that was you who did that. that’s ****ing beautiful in my book."


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2015)

"jet fuel can't melt steel beams"


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 8, 2015)

"The first thought that goes through your mind is what you have been conditioned to think. What you think next defines who you are."


----------



## dtipton4 (Mar 8, 2015)

"Learn as if you were going to live forever, live as if you were going to die tomorrow." ~ Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

_Beardo is top babe_ - Hyogo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

"*****es and **** but hoes and tricks."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti."


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Mar 9, 2015)

"Exercise is useless. The only thing I need to keep my heart healthy is you."


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 9, 2015)

If you're upset about a person, I will let you cry over them for a week, or a month, or even a year, 
I will give you as much time as you need... 
But after you stop crying over that person, you have to promise me you will never cry over them again.
 -R.W 
A friend I knew


----------



## Murray (Mar 9, 2015)

believe in yourself


----------



## unravel (Mar 9, 2015)

"Roses are red
Violets are blue
When I flushed the toilet 
I remember you"


----------



## Farobi (Mar 9, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> "Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> When I flushed the toilet
> I remember you"



nice 4k post ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

the ocean is deep and has a meaning in this world...... damn


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 9, 2015)

Aaand I'm back with more, as always.


"you will learn a lot about losing people while you are trying to find yourself. people are not your medicine and no one will try to fix you. you will be alone in a room full of familiar faces and you will still be okay. your best friend will replace you with a pack of cigarettes and your first love will forget to fall in love with you back. forgive them. do not hold onto them. let them go.

stop wasting time trying to leave a mark on someone’s life. chances are, if you’re meant to be something important to them, then you do not need to prove your worth. do not pretend you like their taste in music when it makes you cringe. do not pretend you know what it feels like to live under their skin until you have crawled all the way down to their soul. do not pretend you are something more than what you are. do not pretend you are anything less. you are a walking galaxy and you do not need to prove your existence."

+ spacey stuff again:

"your skin is made up of millions of constellations.
you are delicate as the flowers you love, gentle as a soft breeze on a lazy sunday.
your eyes are like the sky - sometimes calm, but when a storm's coming, oh lord do you know.
and its easy to forget in the midst of it all that sometimes you just gotta love yourself...
because you're your own universe."

+ one more for good measure:

“You tried to change, didn’t you? Closed your mouth more, tried to be softer, prettier, less volatile, less awake…You can’t make homes out of human beings. Someone should have already told you that.”


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm not a river or a giant bird 
That soars to the sea
And if I'm never tied to anything
I'll never be free

I wanted magic shows and miracles
Mirages to touch
I wanted such a little thing from life
I wanted so much
I never came close, my love
We never came near
It never was there
I think it was here

They showed me crimson, gold and lavender
A shining parade
But there's no color I can have on earth
That won't finally fade
When I wanted worlds to paint 
And costumes to wear
I think it was here
'Cause it never was there


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Honey, I forgot my keys
lmao how am I s'posed to go to work without my keys
how am I going to make money for u lazy simpletons lol

Most motivational message that should be said by everyone's big ol' Poppy.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Excerpt postin' time yet again!

"Fly, baby, fly, until nothing can get you down. Sing, baby, sing, until it all comes out. You are the wind, the flood and the flame. Nothing here can get in your way. You've come too far to care what they say. Now you're the only thing in your way. " -Cloud Cult, You're The Only Thing In Your Way

"You don't know your own power. You don't know what you're worth. You don't recognize your valor, and until you do, nothing you do will matter." -AJJ, Truckers Are The Blood

And the entirety of Jenny Owen Youngs' "Not On Your Own" literally never fails to bring tears to my eyes tbh, but then again I'm a huge sap, sooo...:

"You're not a mistake. You're here for a reason. You're not incomplete - you're a whole person. I know you might feel like something is missing, but you grow your whole life and you still never finish. There's no shortage of people who will tell you you're wrong but you have to hold fast and you need to stay strong. The current will grab you and pull you along, but you don't have to go alone -You're not on your own. So don't be afraid to reach out and be counted. You might be amazed to find you're surrounded by people whose hearts are standing wide open; they'll hold you up and help you keep going..."


----------



## Moddie (Mar 13, 2015)

_"I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant; it is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are." - Mewtwo. _ 

...Not that deep but any excuse to quote Pok?mon.


----------



## Joy (Mar 13, 2015)

Remember kids, only you can prevent forest fires


----------



## loreiid (Mar 20, 2015)

"I like when money makes a difference, but dont make you different" - Drake 
(lol i feel so dumb quoting rap lyrics)


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2015)

"As an artist who respects creative integrity and intellectual property I am disgusted. Do you not have any value or respect for originality?"


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 20, 2015)

i wanna be the very best, like no one ever was.


----------



## emre3 (Mar 20, 2015)

don't tell jesus


----------



## BellBella (Mar 20, 2015)

I've always said: We need more people that listen, just to listen. Insteaf of people who listen to react. 
But apparently Stephen R. Covey said it first. Pff. ; ) haha.

*“Most people do not listen with the intent to understand; they listen with the intent to reply.” *
_- Stephan R. Covey_


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 20, 2015)

It's been a little while since I posted in here. Oops. (tis mah duty!)

_Hey kid,
Keep your chin up. Life is uncaring, we all know. People do care though. Put your trust in them, help them, and you might be surprised with what you receive. It's never as bad as it seems. You always have something else you could do, someone else to be, someone else to love. It's all out there, but you've got to grab it. And that can be scary, but it gets easier as you go on.
I believe in you._

and

_look up at the stars and how vast they are. how small you are. how insignificant you may be. but look at the ants and how big you are. how easily you may influence their habitats and the ecosystems. look around and the people you love. the people you hate. the people you feel weird around because they smell strange or partake in childish activities. the people you talk to and only go to them because you know they wont look at you in the way some people may when you talk about things that have been bugging you. how that person keeps your secrets in the air around him/her/them and hope that you feel better. because you are a large part in their lives. and a small part of the universe. please feel happy today!!_



BellBella said:


> I've always said: We need more people that listen, just to listen. Insteaf of people who listen to react.
> But apparently Stephen R. Covey said it first. Pff. ; ) haha.
> 
> *“Most people do not listen with the intent to understand; they listen with the intent to reply.” *
> _- Stephan R. Covey_



I've always loved that quote.


----------



## akabetty (Mar 20, 2015)

"Nature may reach the same result in many ways. Like a wave in the physical world, in the infinite ocean of the medium which pervades all, so in the world of organisms, in life, an impulse started proceeds onward, at times, may be, with the speed of light, at times, again, so slowly that for ages and ages it seems to stay, passing through processes of a complexity inconceivable to men, but in all its forms, in all its stages, its energy ever and ever integrally present. A single ray of light from a distant star falling upon the eye of a tyrant in bygone times may have altered the course of his life, may have changed the destiny of nations, may have transformed the surface of the globe, so intricate, so inconceivably complex are the processes in Nature. In no way can we get such an overwhelming idea of the grandeur of Nature than when we consider, that in accordance with the law of the conservation of energy, throughout the Infinite, the forces are in a perfect balance, and hence the energy of a single thought may determine the motion of a universe."

-- Nikola Tesla


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 20, 2015)

*insert the name of an early 2000's era Fall Out Boy song title here*


----------



## Bowie (Mar 21, 2015)

I love you.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Bringing this thread back from the depths of hell because I absolutely refuse to let it die.

“What is the meaning of life? That was all- a simple question; one that tended to close in on one with years, the great revelation had never come. The great revelation perhaps never did come. Instead, there were little daily miracles, illuminations, matches struck unexpectedly in the dark; here was one." ― Virginia Woolf, To the Lighthouse

And another, because today is the anniversary of Virginia Woolf's suicide and she was a truly brilliant individual imo - these aren't so much inspirational as other things I've posted, I just think they're pretty writing 

“You cannot find peace by avoiding life.”

“If we didn’t live venturously, plucking the wild goat by the beard, and trembling over precipices, we should never be depressed, I’ve no doubt; but already should be faded, fatalistic and aged.”

“They have friends to sit by. They have things to say privately in corners. But I attach myself only to names and faces; and hoard them like amulets against disaster.”

“Though we see the same world, we see it through different eyes. Any help we can give you must be different from that you can give yourselves, and perhaps the value of that help may lie in the fact of that difference.”


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 28, 2015)

If every porkchop were perfect...






*WE WOULDN'T HAVE HOT DOGS!!!*


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

something deep and meaningful


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

something deep and meaningful


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 29, 2015)

yoyo child why you gotta do me like this :'(

reining this back in here - more Virginia Woolf for your soul:

“As summer neared, as the evening lengthened there came to the wakeful, the hopeful, walking the beach, stirring the pool, imaginations of the strangest kind- of flesh turned to atoms which drove before the wind, of stars flashing in their hearts, of outwardly the scattered parts of the vision within. In those mirrors, the minds of men, in those pools of uneasy water, in which cloud forever and shadows form, dreams persisted; 

and it was impossible to resist the strange intimation which every gull, flower, tree, man and woman, and the white earth itself seemed to declare (but if you questioned at once to withdraw) that good triumph, happiness prevails, order rules, or to resist the extra ordinary stimulus to range hither and thither in search of some absolute good, some crystal of intensity remote from the known pleasures and familiar virtues, something alien to the processes of domestic life, single, hard, bright, like a diamond in the sand which would render the possessor secure. 

Moreover softened and acquiescent, the spring with their bees humming and gnats dancing threw her cloud about her, veiled her eyes, averted her head, and among passing shadows and fights of small rain seemed to have taken upon her knowledge of the sorrows of mankind.”

Y'all can't tell me that's not some of the prettiest prose ffs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

So who cares what anyone thinks? Love isn't judgmental. Love is patient. Love is weird and sometimes gross. Love is elusive. And you found it. So treasure it. -Liz Lemon


ALSO: Love is saying I hate you with a smile on.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Wifi is love.
Wifi is life.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

yoyo98 said:


> something deep and meaningful



I think that's more clever than the pictures of holes people were posting earlier


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2015)

it was the night of my birthday, a night darker the devil's withered, smoke-ridden lungs. it was the most depressing moment of my depressing life as i attempted to light the single candle of a birthday cake i rigorously hand-crafted on my own in order to light the room. after several pathetic strokes and wasted matches, a dim light appeared, but i was not the one who birthed it- i shifted my eyes the way a young man whose face was veiled by clusters of pustules approaching eruption at any given moment would shift his eyes cautiously while smuggling electronic video games into his schoolbag after being reprimanded by his unwitting parents for such an act. i blinked and good christ almighty the grim reaper shows himself to me and the way i managed to keep my bowels composed in such a frightening moment was bewildering. the reaper spoke and revealed a message that seemed urgent by the way he unprofessionally flailed his arms in my face in attempts to seize my attention, but bodily excrement was all i could think of after being so caught off guard. i suppose if the message was so important, he would have approached me like a decent person and at least called several days in advance before inviting himself into my home. the reaper thought about this and apologized, then cooked me spaghetti to further assert the sincerity of this apology. this night has not escaped my mind, and my username is a constant reminder of the most social situation i've ever been in. ok i have to go to work now


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2015)

I like trains


----------



## KiloPatches (Apr 15, 2015)

"Just picture a depressed Onion cutting itself"
-Bo Burnham


----------



## chronic (Apr 15, 2015)

Surrender.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

egg.


----------



## starlark (Apr 15, 2015)

"What's here tomorrow's gone today."

-Willy Wonka 1752


----------



## chronic (Apr 17, 2015)

be.


----------



## Joy (Apr 17, 2015)

" The Lannisters send their reguards"


----------

